# Late or Past due letters



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Just wondering what you guys use for past due letters. I have one but its only 2 sentences. I found a kit you can buy online thats state specfic but I don't want to spend $20 on that when I can make my own.


----------



## Mower For Less (Nov 2, 2004)

Would those two sentances be:

Dear Customer,

It has come to our attention that your account is delinquent. If you ever want to see your children alive again, you will bring this account up to date.

Sincerely,
Biz Name Here

Just kidding. My experience is that the deadbeats know that letters are idle threats. I try to pursue them in person, or at least on the phone. They seem to have less excuses when you are standing on there doorstep, and will usually find the money, or at least a check, right then.

Kevin


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

avalancheplow said:


> Just wondering what you guys use for past due letters. I have one but its only 2 sentences. I found a kit you can buy online thats state specfic but I don't want to spend $20 on that when I can make my own.


I will post a good one either later or tomorrow.

Jason


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Here's mine:

TO: Name, Address

FROM:

DATE:

RE: Account balance
Account number

Dear [debtor],

This is a reminder that your account of $________ was overdue as of _____________, ____. Please play this account promptly. If you have already put the check in the mail, we apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for your payment.

Sincerely,


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

i like this one better.
dear Mr deadbeat,
that 6 foot snow pile will be removed from in front of your garage door when i get paid.

PS. also include payment for removal of 6' snowpile.  

  from your bastar* plow guy.


----------



## NU-Plowr (Nov 21, 2004)

> PS. also include payment for removal of 6' snowpile.


ok, that cracked me up.

If I'm not mistaking, for those of you that use QuickBooks, they have some built in form letters.....


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I simply re-invoice the customer with the charges marked as past due and add my surcharge/intrest for being past due (your state sets the limit on how much interest you can add). I almost always get payment within a week from reinvoicing that way.

Make sure you do add a surcharge for delinquency- you have to cover your expenses of chasing them- I add $5.00 plus interest (per month I think- gotta check my forms- not often that I run into this and have to enforce it).


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

Our collections / past due procedure:

Send letter w/ statement that includes past due charges.( quickbooks has it built in )
if no response......
Summons wife ( aka Professional reposessor/collector ) Only had to do this 1 time in 15 yrs. Wow did I get that check fast !!!!!!  

PLan B: If wife fails...... hookup snow maker machine and put all the snow back........send 2nd notice & if still no response.....turn it over to the attorney and let them collect it.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I call my customers and tell them. Letters are worthless most of the time.


----------



## Twins_Lawn_Care (Jan 19, 2004)

I just used a letter from this site, and got paid within 5 days of sending it certified. Makes it look professional, if you are trying to deal with some deadbeats, or someone who just needs a wake up call. This is a good thing to send certified in case the next step is small claims court.

https://www.legaldocs.com/docs/con_de_1.mv


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

Dear Mr. Deadbeat:

We show open invoices for X, Y, and Z storms in the amount of $$. If there is a problem with our service, please let me know immediately. Otherwise your prompt payment of the amount due is appreciated. Further deliquencies may result in the interruption of snow removal service.

Love and Lollipops,

Ace Snow Removal.

We also add: We accept major credit cards and personal checks.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Bang on their door is the best method I have found. SHow up, but don't ask for payment. Inform them you are there to collect. Don't be a jerk, but don't sit there like a passive little girl either. Last time I had someone who didn't want to pay, I stopped in and told them I was here to collect. Handed over invoices, nodded my head as they poured out their BS excuses, and waited for the check. I then went to their bank, found out it was good because the wife had called to transfer funds while I was en route, and immediately cashed it. Otherwise, try a collection agency. Everything in between has been a waste for me. My letters, my attorney's letters, No results. Small claims court doesn't matter, because even if you win, there is no recourse to make them pay. Collection agencies to me are a last result because i have no intention of ever collecting. If the collection agency is able to recover 50% in the next year or so, that is great because I already wrote it off. Good luck!


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Block 'em in!*

I've had people avoid me time and time again when they owe me money. Come on people!! Its only 20 or 30 dollars!! I'm not fussy on going to their homes because even when there's 4 cars in the driveway "nobody's home". What I do is if I see them at the store getting in their vehicle, park behind (or front) with your plow on and block them in. Get out and knock on their window and ask for your money. Don't smile, but don't have to be rude either. Works for me.


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

go in person nothing says pay up sucker like you standing at a door with a t ball bat


----------



## winterangel (Aug 10, 2004)

Knock on the door, hand them the invoice, open the right hand to recieve the green or check with the wordsPAY UP  payup

As jessie james has on his.


----------



## Gusco (Jan 24, 2005)

This is the form i use.

Date:

Name, Address

RE: Account balance Account#000000-TY-05

Dear (Customer name),

Please be advised that your account has a past due balance in the amount of $________, Please remit full payment by Date goes here  to prevent any disruption of services. If you have sent payment already please disregard this notice.

SIncerely,
Gusco Snow Removal

*The dissruption of service line seems to get them going with payments. If this doesnt get them to ante up. I pay them a personal visit. If they still dont pay or come up with a lame excuse. I Stall their account and let them call me when they have 8 inches of snow and cant get there Honda accord out of the drive. I then require payment in full prior to service for the rest of that season

I had one customer that was freaking not payng me for the life of them. (Owed in excess of 200 bucks) I do most of there neighbors and decide that i would stack some snow in front of there drive (But made it look as though i just stopped what i was doing infront of there house as not to have them think i did it "On purpose") and then knock on the door. It worked like a charm. I got payed cash on the spot and proceeded to clear the stack in front of there drive as i left*


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

NU-Plowr said:


> ok, that cracked me up.
> 
> If I'm not mistaking, for those of you that use QuickBooks, they have some built in form letters.....


Correct, and they are very easy to modify..imo


----------

